# Running HP Software Update? Your computer's Registry can possibly be manipulated.



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

HP Software Update is an HP application which checks for and downloads updates for HP products firmware, software, and drivers. It can also help update the security and functionality of HP products. *Certain HP PCs, printers, scanners and cameras are bundled with HP Software Update as part of the product.* Customers can also download the HP Software Update for installation from the HP Web Site.

*If certain HP PCs or other branded PCs where HP Software Update has been installed are used to access a Web Site running malicious code, remote code can be executed and the registry can be manipulated.*

To learn more, find out if you are affected by this issue, and eventually resolve it, please go to HP Notebook PCs - Security Update for HP Software Update.


----------

